# Does this Russian look ok?



## Imkeisme (Jan 28, 2018)

I got this guy from Petco a few months ago. I've seen tons of pictures of Russians and their shells look so beautiful. My little man how ever is more of a dark brown, his shell scales are slightly indented, and kinda chippy. I feed him tortise pellets (rainbow color I don't remember the name) lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, squash, zucchini on the regular. I also add some cuddle bone pieces twice a week. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Also I keep the humidity at about 70 roughly and he gets a soak every week and I'm also having problems getting his poop off his underbelly every now and again. Here is some pictures of his shell let me know what you think....


----------



## Imkeisme (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh and green and red peppers he loves those


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes. He's a beautiful specimen. Your diet for him should be leaning more towards weeds and dark, leafy greens.


----------



## Imkeisme (Jan 28, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. He's a beautiful specimen. Your diet for him should be leaning more towards weeds and dark, leafy greens.


Weeds? Any in particular? I live in Pennsylvania so we have a wide variety here. Also when you say dark leafy do u mean things like spinach, chard, arugala?


----------



## Imkeisme (Jan 28, 2018)

Imkeisme said:


> Weeds? Any in particular? I live in Pennsylvania so we have a wide variety here. Also when you say dark leafy do u mean things like spinach, chard, arugala?


And good his shell was really concerning me


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2018)

Arugula is ok, but spinach binds calcium and should be fed sparingly.

From the web:

*Edible Green Leaves*
Dandelion, red clover, plantain, watercress and chickweed are edible green leaves. They are sold in some supermarkets, but you are likely to find them growing freely around your neighborhood or in your yard.

The following should be fed sparingly:

*Cruciferous Leafy Greens*
Kale, mustard greens, collard greens, cabbage and broccoli are cruciferous leafy greens.

These are good:

*Lettuces*
Dark green lettuces include romaine, green leaf, arugula and butterhead

*Edible Weeds*

Dandelion. ...
Purslane. ...
Clover. ...
Lamb's Quarters. ...
Plantain. ...
Chickweed. ...
Mallow. ...
Wild Amaranth
prickly lettuce
sow thistle


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2018)

Imkeisme said:


> And good his shell was really concerning me


He's just dirty. Once he's cleaned up, you may still think he's darker than what you're used to seeing. Some are dark, some are light. . . just like people.


----------



## Imkeisme (Jan 28, 2018)

Any advice on cleaning him properly other than soaking him? I've been thinking about getting turtle wax from Petco and seeing if that helps too.


----------



## Imkeisme (Jan 28, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Arugula is ok, but spinach binds calcium and should be fed sparingly.
> 
> From the web:
> 
> ...


Very thero much appreciated


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2018)

After he's been soaking for about 20 minutes, scrub him with a soft bristle brush.


----------



## Imkeisme (Jan 28, 2018)

Should I switch his bedding to something cleaner? I'm currently using ecoearth I've been debating on switching him to wood chips.


----------



## teresaf (Jan 28, 2018)

He's a turtle...let him get a little dirty.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jan 28, 2018)

I think he is a handsome fella!


----------



## Imkeisme (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you guys!! Btw his name is Tank I forgot to add that


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a Russian Tank too!


----------



## Hayes Johnson (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes! He looks very healthy and alert. I would bath him every other day. I have a Russian tortoise too!


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks fine to me, and as far as I know you can use some dawn and a toothbrush (preferably not yours lol) to brush/clean him and his shell, just avoid the face and rinse well. Dawn has been used on wildlife far more fragile than a Russian tort without harming them. As for food, I alternate between collard greens, turnip greens, mustard greens, kale....the very occasional strawberry, all with success. I would suggest a sprinkle of multi vitamin on the food every 3 or 4 days also.


----------



## trickspiration (Mar 1, 2018)

Imkeisme said:


> Weeds? Any in particular? I live in Pennsylvania so we have a wide variety here. Also when you say dark leafy do u mean things like spinach, chard, arugala?



Weeds can be: dandelion, mallow, sow thistle, catsear, miner's lettuce, etc.

He looks really good!!


----------

